# 2013 Rocky Mountain Audio Fest is set for October 11-13 in Denver



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

High end audio is something that must experienced in person, needing to be heard to be believed. That’s exactly what Al Stiefel and Ron Welborne, members of the Colorado Audio Society (CAS), made possible when they took a CAS dream of exposing the larger public to high end audio and made it a reality by founding the first Rocky Mountain Audio Fest in 2004. The first show featured over 60 exhibitors, a notably friendly environment, and live entertainment. It was a smash hit and over the next ten years it took on a life of its own, more than doubling in size, while capturing the attention of both the press and audiophiles alike. Last year’s 2012 show was a huge success and received loads of praise from the press.








This coming fall (October 11-13), the tenth annual Rocky Mountain Audio Fest will invade the Denver Marriott Tech Center Hotel. Furniture will be removed from over 170 sleeping rooms to make space for this years amazing exhibitors’ list. Just about every kind of equipment, from the affordable to the high end, will be on display. Attendees are encouraged to bring their preferred music mediums, be it an iPod or vinyl, because most exhibitors will gladly play a demo song. Speaking of exhibitors, the *growing list * is dizzyingly long, and includes companies ranging from Parts Express and PSB Loudspeakers to GR Research and SVS Sound. Interested in seeing or hearing a particular product? The Rocky Mountain Audio Fest’s website has a *searchable Product database* available. Attendees can also download an excel spreadsheet that contains exhibitors, room locations, and available product information.

Beyond the exhibits, the Fest will also feature seminars and live entertainment. Information on these features is limited as of press time, with one seminar (Speaker Set UP and Optimization) being announced thus far. Home Theater Shack will update members as more information becomes available.








*Online registration* for the event is up and running now. Standard three day event passes are $25, two day passes are $20, and one day passes are only $10. A variety of significant discounts are available to students, seniors, and active military personnel. Onsite registration and T-shirt sales begin on Friday, October 11, at 11:00 AM (the Fest will not process credit cards onsite, so bring cash). Out of town attendees should be aware that the Marriott Tech Center no longer has room availability during the festival. Check-out the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest’s *accommodation recommendations* for more information on alternative hotel sites.

Several members of the Home Theater Shack team, including Sonnie and Joe, will be in attendance and providing coverage of the show. We hope many of you plan to attend, it will be well worth your time and your ears will thank you!


----------

